# First year in review with Coastal Bermuda



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Well Friday night was told all of crop has been sold. Boy what emotional swing for me in selling the hay. First only 15 acres of first full year of hay and did not sell any first year, gave away that single crop to family and friend. Wanted honest feedback on it.

I thought would sell maybe 25% in the field. NOT one bale was sold that way. Began to wonder what was wrong. Read comments here on when hay sold and some seem to sell full crop with never loading in barn. Have two friends who also raise hay, (with one being my friend who does my cutting and baling) that said wait till grass dies. When I learned Friday night our crop was totally sold and next year already being asked for maybe twice what we had this year. Now how to produce best quality and amount of hay possible.

We have been pleased with feedback on the hay.

I think our operation has proven there is many ways for a hay operation to make it, albeit only one season. It is made up of three different parties (each long term friends) who each brings a part that makes it better operation with each wiling to offer help and equipment to help each other any way possible.

So many here have been a help, Don't ever think the wisdom and knowledge you share does not help others you are never aware of.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Congratulations! Always good to hear of success. That being asked for next year's hay is sometimes more satisfaction than the money from the crop being sold, in its own way of course  .

Very true that there are many different ways for haying operations to be successful, there is no 'one size fits all'.

Good job!

Shelia


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

When you provide a quality product you won’t have any problem selling it. I had customers reserving hay for 2019 last Summer when they picked up 2018 hay. My last cutting was sold before I ever cut it. I barely made enough to fill orders. A good thing I guess, just makes one a little nervous trying to fight Army Worms and Stem Maggots at the same and still meet reservation requests.


----------

